# Denied...Wireless Access!



## christianbiker (Jul 29, 2008)

ok...i bought a new laptop today (HP) and i am trying to access the internet and set up a network with my desktop via a netgear router. i cannot for the life of me get into the router. my computer recognizes the routed however when i enter my security password it tells me that the wireless connection failed becuase the network denied the association request from my computer.

i have done as much as i know including disabling the security on the router but still receive the same message. 

can anyone give me some direction on this issue because i am am at my wits end!!!

thanks!


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the router?


----------



## christianbiker (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't reset the settings of the router but have unplugged it numerous times with no luck. I am hesitant to reset to default settings as I may not be able to set it back up properly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the exact message. Also, do any other wireless computers connect successfully to this router?


----------

